# being around people with RAI...?



## nyy10 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello... So I am positive that I have relapsed with Graves again (diagnosed in February) and this time I will have RAI treatment. I have read that you shouldn't be around kids for a while after RAI, and I work at a preschool three days a week... will I have to miss work? Also, I'm seventeen, so will I have to miss school as well, because I can't be around people? I've found conflicting information over the internet, please help. Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your Nuke Lab should tell you all the details as well what to eat and what not to eat.

Not everyone has the same RAI dosage and each state has its own Nuke regulations, so instructions is not the same for everyone. However, prepare yourself to be away from humans and animals for at least a few days.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had to stay several feet from people for at least 48 hours. I stayed in a hotel for a couple of days, and hubby delivered food to my door. We were told he could be in the same room, 6-8 ft. away, but we opted for isolation. Even when I came home, I slept in another room for a few more days.

I was concerned about radiation exposure to the cleaning staff but learned that radiation dissipates quickly from objects I'd used.

Renee


----------



## nyy10 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. Well gee not looking forward to that. Looks like I'll be missing some school. Good to know... I had no idea that states had different nuke regulations.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was told that it certainly WAS dangerous to go to a hotel. For the first 2 days you are excreting the waste. If you get it on a table or remote, then it will stay there until your body fluids are cleaned off. At night you sweat and then your sweat is in the sheets. When those sheets are cleaned with the rest of the hotels sheets then all sheets are contaminated. This iodine has a halflife of 8 days... my nuclear doc said basically 10 halflives to be completely clean... so if you contaminated the remote control and no maid ever actually cleaned it then there would be radioactivity for almost 3 months.

Going to a hotel is what I was going to do, but luckily was admitted to the hospital. They took great care of me.

Heres an interesting article...
http://www.usatoday.com/yourlife/health/medical/cancer/2010-10-20-radioactive-thyroid_N.htm


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

CareBear,
glad to hear all went well. I have my thyroid surgery and some neck lymph glands removed for papillary cancer oct. 28.
How was the RAI did you have side effects and have you had your final scan?


----------

